# Side effect of anafranil



## Chiko (May 16, 2013)

urinary retention I find it hard to pee and I also have kidney problems do this side effect going off or to stop the med .... Help <3


----------



## depressed77 (Dec 9, 2010)

Chiko said:


> urinary retention I find it hard to pee and I also have kidney problems do this side effect going off or to stop the med .... Help <3


It's a common problem, for me it never went away, you will have to decide if it's worth it. What's the problems with your kidneys?

Bethanechol is used for urinary retention caused by ADs.

/depressed77


----------



## Chiko (May 16, 2013)

I have one kidney big and one small that not workin 100% 
It's a big problem like u said


----------



## Focus123 (Aug 30, 2013)

Before you went on Anafranil (which is a trycyclic), did you try any other antianxiety medications?


----------



## Chiko (May 16, 2013)

Focus123 said:


> Before you went on Anafranil (which is a trycyclic), did you try any other antianxiety medications?


No
Just another antidepressant


----------

